# Timer



## Bohno (12. Apr 2009)

Hi,
ich habe Tetris als erstes für Pc geschrieben und es dann umgewandelt und Handy fähig gemacht.
Ich habe als ersters den Timer aus dem Package "import javax.swing.Timer;" benutzt.
In Java ME muss ich ja den Timer aus dem Package" import java.util.Timer;" benutzen.

Beim ersten Timer kann ich ja die Aurufzeit laufend ändern mit "timer.setDelay(delay);".
Ist das beim zweiten auch möglich? 
Dort lege ich ja mit "timer.schedule(this,0,delay);" wie Aufrufzeit fest, kann ich diese später auch ändern?

mfG


----------



## ice-breaker (12. Apr 2009)

Du solltest den Timer immer im gleichen Intervall laufen lassen, um eine Zeit basierte Applikation zu haben, also der Timer berechnet quasi immer den neuen Zustand deines Tetris und das repainting läuft asynchron dazu, dadurch ist es auch egal, wie schnell das Handy ist, es wird immer gleich schnell laufen (nicht wie bei alten Dos-Spielen die dann rennen wie sonstwas)


----------



## Schandro (13. Apr 2009)

ice-breaker, irgendwie passt deine Antwort nicht zur Frage !?

@TO:
Benutzt doch einfach einen Thread, der kann den Parameter des sleep Aufrufs dynamisch gestalten


----------

